# nightfishing light



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey y'all,
I went back looking for the posts on the 360 lights someone found at Walmart or BPS and could not find the info.
I need to rig my yak with a light, maybe not so much to meet regs, but to meet my personal level of safety.
Someone posted pictures and purchase locations for a couple of set-ups.
The ones I found (old posts) the pictures were no longer available.
Can someone help?

Thanks,
nw


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I ordered the $35.00 light from kayakfishingstuff.com... I bolted a section of PVC to my crate, then took a dremel and cut the bottom out the the rubber "base" that comes with it. I flipped it around on the metal pole and used it as a grommet with the PVC. 

It's over my head, bright, reliable... it cost me nothing to make as I had the extra stuff lying around the house.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

wilderness and rosemont and vb blvd make there own and their really nice and bright. they also fit in a scotty mount


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

i got a light from boaters world for like 25 bucks comes with a mount for the side or a clamp mount and the whole thing floats.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

I went looking at Walmart in VB and then Kmart in Norfolk. Picked up a clamp on for 20 bucks...inserted batteries and it flickers fiddled with it for about 20 minutes still the same, figure simple wave rocking and maybe a pile bump will cause it to blink... Needless to say it's going back. Guess I'll be making a trip to Boaters World.

Thanks for the info,

Tim


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah blinking is no good... that is a distress signal


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

the one i got dont flicker at boaters world there are two ones 19.99 and ones 25 i got the 25 becuase it looked better made the 19.99 one is prolly the same one they have at walmart


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

wal mart has a weather proof LED flashlight\lantern combo for i think twenty buck and zip tie it to a mop handle and you can click the flashlight on to light up in the the boat to tie rigs unhook fish etc and the lanter can be used a a nav light works really really well


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Not that I plan on doing any hugh amount of night fishing but I bought the cheap light from BPS that comes on a 2' pipe and just bolted a slightly larger pipe to my milk crate so all I have to do is reach back over my head and flick the light on and its high enough so everyone can see it. 
I put it on the milk crate so when I am down in Hatteras yakn out baits I just take the crate off so when others use it they dont crash my milk crate or light pole.
*yea I havent crashed it yet but I know the day is coming*


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I have the light from wild river ,and used a piece of pvc for extension. thumb screw into rod holder on milk crate .


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

at the navy exchange on oceana there 12 bucks


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

there 12 bucks at NEX Oceana


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

https://shop.wildriveroutfitters.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=8&idproduct=112

this is what i got and i love it


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks again for the above intel, made a trip to BoatersWorld and purchased the Led, suction cup version, the suction cup unscrews and taped the light to a three foot rod that slips into a slightly larger tube made fast to my crate.

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/196977045msk.htm

Note: after accessing the website, there's an option to change between the bow and stern light. It was also a couple of bucks cheaper at the store. 

Thanks again and yak safe,

Tim


----------

